# what lense do you use for products?



## jkopp (May 2, 2008)

I'm wondering what you use for product photography(food, jewlery, clothes, computers, etc.).


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2008)

I'm not a pro or anything, but I think I can help a little...

It depends a lot on the size of the product you're photographing.  I take a lot of 'product photography' type pictures of my stuff so I have a picture of it if it ever gets stolen or something.

For small objects (like the size of a baseball or smaller) I usually use my 100mm Macro.  For larger things I use either my 50mm 1.4 or 85mm 1.8.

With a tripod and good lighting you could probably use just about any lens.


----------



## jkopp (May 4, 2008)

I'm not looking for suggestions on what to use ... i'm wondering what you guys are using out there ??  Just curious to see everyones setup and "ways"


----------



## Don Kondra (May 4, 2008)

For my furniture I use a 14-54 mm f 2.8

Cheers, Don


----------



## Atropine (May 5, 2008)

Canon EF-S 17-55 f2,8 IS USM


----------



## D-50 (May 6, 2008)

Sigma 70-200


----------



## epatsellis (May 18, 2008)

I find I use a 135mm Schneider Componon the most, but then again, I use a Sinar P/Phase One scan back.


erie


----------



## JIP (May 18, 2008)

You  should use whatever lens fits your personal style and the particular item you are shooting.


----------



## Nikon Norm (May 18, 2008)

I use a prime 50mm for some product shots, you can always throw on an extension tube to get nearer. The 50mm is cheap and very sharp.


----------



## |)\/8 (May 20, 2008)

I do product photography for several different companies.  I find myself using my [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro[/FONT] and my[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Canon EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS most of the time.  Here are a few examples.  First two were shot with my 100mm Macro and second two were shot with my 17-55.

























[/FONT]


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 21, 2008)

I would imagine that a 100mm Macro would be ideal for most hand-sized objects. For product photography, focusing out to 1 meter would work very well with that kind of lens.

I personally use my 50mm at high fstops because it's still reasonably sharp there, but also because I don't have a good-quality 100+mm alternative. My Sigma 70-300 isn't really that great.


----------



## epatsellis (May 21, 2008)

Here's a quick shot done with a 135 Componon, on a Sinar P, Phase One scanback:






erie


----------

